# Snake Bite Kits Work or Not?



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

So I have been reading information, the only problem with information out there is it is by other "experts" based off some study which can be designed to say anything for just about any reason. 
I was curious if anyone has any first hand experience with successful use or medical knowledge on the topic of snake bite kits which work based of suction like the one from Sawyer?


----------



## smileysurvival (May 31, 2013)

I worked in pest control for a while and yea snake bite kits CAN HELP, but you should still get medical attention fast if poisonous. People have even had there friends suck the venom out to try and help. The kits pull out venom but most of the time there is still venom left or could be.

smileysurvival.com survival tips, tricks, store and more.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Snake bite kits are no longer recommended treatment for snakebites. You have to understand that when a snake bites it injects poison (or not - called a "dry bite") deep into the tissue and the poison starts to spread immediately. By the time you can use a kit it is already in your blood stream. Cold packs and restrictor bandages are better at slowing things down but you need to get help fast. In the USA bites from our native snakes are not necessarily a fatal event. You still need help but depending on the type and species of snake that bites you the application of remidies vary considerably. It won't hurt to use restrictor bandages and cold packs place above and on the wound. From that point there are things that can reduce allergic reactions, decrease the risk of cardio-pulmanary problems and tissue damage but few of these things are available to individuals and could be dangerous if mis used. If it makes you feel better then go ahaed and use the bite kit but be sure to clean the wound after to prevent infection.

Those kits do work amazingly well for bee stings but not so well on snake bites.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Best snake bite kit is usually a very fast 9mm. It has worked each time for me, and prevents each and every bite!

I do have sawyer kits available with me in my day bag on the property because its rattle snake infested. The good
part is it tastes like chicken - well thats' because I prepare it like chicken. I've been fortunate enough not to have 
been bitten since I was 8 years old. That event left me traumatized and I'm oft criticized for drawing and firing upon
the first sign of one - people get mad at me - "he wasn't doing anything" but I just can't stand them so I shoot them.

When I was 8 and struck in the leg by a rattler my God Father did use a kit of some time - sorry too many years ago
to know what. He did use an extractor, and turniquet but after he applied some ointment he kept available they
rushed me to an urgent care facility and I was given some meds - all was fine. I would never not go see a doctor
after a bite so long as doctors are available.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Snake bites in New Mexico are not uncommon, and the best kit that I know from experience that works is the Sawyer Extractor Pump Bite and Sting Kit. This kit isn’t going to keep a victim from going to the hospital and having to get doses of anti-venom but it will remove venom and reduce the tissue damage caused by venom. It is a simple kit that works with many different bites and stings.


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

Yeah, was just thinking my girlfriend or I could be using it while the other drives on way to emergency care. Now that I have a girlfriend, yeah it really changes the perspective on everything! She has never gone camping, and to solve that I am going to start taking her, but that also means as she learns I want to keep her safe. Plus you never know I may just win the lottery and get bit myself one day, hasn't happen yet knock on wood.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

I used to work with a guy who captured poisonous snakes and milked them for their poisons so it could be used to make anti-venom. He made a lot of money on the weekends doing this, and I used to help him. 

He always carried a snake bite kit in his pocket, because he was often alone in the middle of nowhere looking to tangle with poisonous snakes. 

He actually had been bitten multiple times. He got popped on his ring finger by a copperhead while dropping a rattler into his catch sack. He tied off his finger, wrist, elbow, and bicep/triceps with tourniquets. He used the snake bite kit to draw some of the poison out. It does help, but venom is fast acting. He came to work the next day with a ring finger that looked like an Italian sausage, but he lived, and he was able to drive himself to the hospital.

Cool guy - he had a pet raccoon, pet skunk (they yanked his scent gland) and a pet weasel. I learned a lot about wildlife from him....


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

I took a Wilderness First-Aid course last year and this topic came up. It was taught by a paramedic/emt and his belief is that snake bite kits are no longer used. His belief was that the best course was to keep the patient calm, remove any jewelry and get to a hospital. That said, if I was by myself and remote, I would use it.


----------



## myra78888 (Mar 19, 2015)

First of all I want to say fantastic Forum ! Thanks for the marvelous posting. You doing great work i appreciate .I really like your way of expressing the opinion and sharing the information.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Everything I have read says DO NOT use the suction kits or suck out venom by mouth. It only increases the risk of infection. Keep the victim calm and heart rate down so venom doesn't spread faster. Get to hospital immediately. The best thing to do is mark your skin with a pen every 10 minutes around where the swelling is. That way the doctor can see how fast it is spreading. Venom will destroy tissue so the faster you get to hospital the better.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

myra78888 said:


> First of all I want to say fantastic Forum ! Thanks for the marvelous posting. You doing great work i appreciate .I really like your way of expressing the opinion and sharing the information.


ATTENTION ALL!
This was a "necro'd"(raised from the dead) thread caused by a spam account.
Somebody kill the bot, please.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

NG, same for my training in paramedics. Fangs are curved so the venom is injected up to a 1/2 inch away from the puncture holes, and up to 2 inches deep. What PaulS said is what I was taught. Cold packs and restricting bandage (not a tourniquet) above the site, keep patient as calm as possible and limit his movements on way the medical treatment. If possible let the hospital know you're coming, what time the bite occurred.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I have the sawyer extractor kits. One in the truck, one in the house, and one in my tackle box. I have never been bitten by a venomous snake but I have had many close calls with water moccasins while fishing. I figure it can't hurt to try and suck out the venom on the way to the hospital. 

I have used the kit on bee and wasp stings. You can see the venom being drawn out and I figured it helped reduce the amount and duration of the sting.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

As long as you have access to emergency medical care, not doing much works. Question is what if modern emergency care is not available. Then what?


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

Welp snake bite kits are effective if applied within 3 seconds of being bitten but I recommend getting away from the snake at that time. Also for most north American snakes restricting bands would not be a wholesome idea this helps concentrate the venom in one area where it can cause more significant damage food for thought. If modern docs arnt there to help you learn about compartment syndrome and how to relieve it (its what the hospital does when the doc doesn't want to use antivenom).


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> ATTENTION ALL!
> This was a "necro'd"(raised from the dead) thread caused by a spam account.
> Somebody kill the bot, please.


Trying again...
This thread is from 2013.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> Trying again...
> This thread is from 2013.


I saw and took note of your warning. I answered before your post. I did notice it was an old thread but figured it's a legitimate question and if it helps someone new to the site that hasn't seen it yet no harm no foul.


----------

